# How Long Can He Not Eat



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a first for me. My three and a half year old male Dutchie has gone 4 days without touching food. My female is in heat. He is miserable. I've been through many heat cycles with many male dogs including this particular pair. I've seen little interest in food. I've seen a couple of days with no food.

But I never saw a dog go 4 full days without eating anything at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is a first for me. My three and a half year old male Dutchie has gone 4 days without touching food. My female is in heat. He is miserable. I've been through many heat cycles with many male dogs including this particular pair. I've seen little interest in food. I've seen a couple of days with no food.
> 
> But I never saw a dog go 4 full days without eating anything at all.


 
No worries, I have seen two weeks! Make certain that he is still drinking water and getting fluids though!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> No worries, I have seen two weeks! Make certain that he is still drinking water and getting fluids though!!


That's nice to hear. He isn't drinking almost any water either. I was going to take him a mile away from the turmoil today and try food and water.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

We had a dog like that. He woudl go off his feed for the entire time our female was in season. I would take him to a large school play ground that was all cement and just let him play fetch and run around. After wards lots of water in the playground and, Don't laugh, a burger king cheese burger or two. It was the only time I could get him to eat or drink. By the time she was done with her season he looked pretty bad but would bounce right back afterwards.
~ Alex


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

about 36 days i think is the oficial answer to how long a dog can go without food. 
As long as you offer him food and water everyday dont worry about it, he will not allow himself to starve to death.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Mike, as long as he's got ready access to food and water, he won't starve to death. He may look like crap by the time the heat cycle is over, but he'll still be alive.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

agree with Mike also,my Chico and Hugo would look like a bag of bones, pining and whining... when Tora and Chey went into heat-sometimes I would take them to Mickey D's for chicken nuggets...but sometimes they didn't even want that..crazy boys!](*,)


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

does this commonly happen with neutered males as well when a female dog in the same home is in heat?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll be damned. I have never seen dogs that stupid. LMAO Maybe they are becoming more human like!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dog food is expensive and I once had a dog I was training not to eat. I just about had him trained and he died on me!!!

36 days Mike? WoW that's a long time, I can't go 3 hours!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess nobody's going to let a dog starve to death #-o

He'll have access to water and food, so before he kicks the bucket, he'll no doubt eat from it?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Dog food is expensive and I once had a dog I was training not to eat. I just about had him trained and he died on me!!!
> 
> 36 days Mike? WoW that's a long time, I can't go 3 hours!!!


Well, I have certainly never tested that, but that is what I have heard from a veterinarian. I'm with you Tim, if I miss one meal I am a miserable bastard. That is why Im back in house now.....time to eat!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Five days!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Day six! ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I'll be damned. I have never seen dogs that stupid. LMAO Maybe they are becoming more human like!


I have to walk him down the street or he won't even take a crap. The craps are getting smaller and smaller.:grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have to walk him down the street or he won't even take a crap. The craps are getting smaller and smaller.:grin:


 If he is still crapping , then he is eating something from somewhere. after 2 days of absolutely no food at all the crap is a little like Jelly, after 3 days I cant imagine there would be any crap at all. Maybe he is eating some dead roosters from your cock fighting ring, and you didn't realize it. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> If he is still crapping , then he is eating something from somewhere. after 2 days of absolutely no food at all the crap is a little like Jelly, after 3 days I cant imagine there would be any crap at all. Maybe he is eating some dead roosters from your cock fighting ring, and you didn't realize it. LOL


It is jelly like and not much of that. First cock fight is the thirteenth. I will be headed over there with my small wad of colones (Costa Rica money). :grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is jelly like and not much of that. First cock fight is the thirteenth. I will be headed over there with my small wad of colones (Costa Rica money). :grin:


bet on the one's with the most scars, they were the lucky one's from previous battles that did not get killed, thus making them the "winners" :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> bet on the one's with the most scars, they were the lucky one's from previous battles that did not get killed, thus making them the "winners" :grin:


Thanks for the tip. You will hear the results on the 14th. :grin:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is a first for me. My three and a half year old male Dutchie has gone 4 days without touching food. My female is in heat. He is miserable. I've been through many heat cycles with many male dogs including this particular pair. I've seen little interest in food. I've seen a couple of days with no food.
> 
> But I never saw a dog go 4 full days without eating anything at all.


Had a dog get Parvo and go 11 days. Sick and Starved... She lived.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

He started eating a bit on the 7th day. Her heats over now so he is back to eating a regular diet.


----------

